# Gravity bike - who needs pedals ?



## Linford (2 Mar 2012)

This looks like fun 

I reckon he was knocking on the door of 60 at one point


----------



## ianrauk (2 Mar 2012)

Good find Linf. That looks awesome fun... 60 easy I think.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (30 Mar 2012)

bet it felt damn fast on it being that close to the ground


----------



## irw (6 Apr 2012)

Now let's see him get back home...!


----------



## colly (6 Apr 2012)

Looks to me like some kind of terrorist attack device. Did you notice that bomb he was carrying between his knees?


----------



## thnurg (6 Apr 2012)

He's lower than a recumbent. It's a wonder the drivers can see him.


----------



## Old Plodder (24 Apr 2012)

Another scooter.....


----------



## Gary E (24 Apr 2012)

If he was a real man he'd be wearing Lycra not that Hells Angels stuff!


----------



## CopperCyclist (24 Apr 2012)

You'd look a bit of a tit taking it on a seven mile flat commute though.


----------



## Gary E (24 Apr 2012)

Yeah but you're low enough to hang onto the skewer of the bike in front


----------



## MattHB (24 Apr 2012)

Crazy!


----------



## Chonker (4 Jun 2012)

Gary E said:


> If he was a real man he'd be wearing Lycra not that Hells Angels stuff!


 
Or at least a powder blue suit like these guys


----------



## Linford (4 Jun 2012)

Gary E said:


> If he was a real man he'd be wearing Lycra not that Hells Angels stuff!


 
He is wearing a set of race leathers. They last a bit longer than lycra when grinding on the tarmac


----------



## Gary E (5 Jun 2012)

er, that was kind of my point  and they say sarcasm is dead!


----------



## wheres_my_beard (1 Aug 2012)

You'd need to live in a very Escher world for that to be practical; also where are the bosses for bottles and panniers? Not very well thought out at all. There's not even space for a Brooks saddle.


----------



## steveindenmark (25 Aug 2012)

My knees are knackered and so I bought the stand up version 







Steve


----------



## Andrew_Culture (25 Aug 2012)

wheres_my_beard said:


> You'd need to live in a very Escher world for that to be practical; also where are the bosses for bottles and panniers? Not very well thought out at all. There's not even space for a Brooks saddle.



Amazing!


----------



## Dangermouse (28 Sep 2012)

Fast!


----------



## XRHYSX (12 May 2013)

Chonker said:


> Or at least a powder blue suit like these guys



I would never do this but I do love this video,
If I'm ever feeling hot I watch this as it gives me the chills at the speed they are going


----------



## Licramite (8 Aug 2013)

its probably as fast as I am going uphill.
we used to race shopping trolleys down newcastle hill in bridgend
stopping always involved a leap of faith.


----------



## GuardTwin (28 Nov 2013)

I want to see him going into a loop to loop on that thing


----------



## JohnClimber (14 Dec 2013)

This guy is a bike design god, but look what he does in his spare time.


----------



## Manu3172 (23 Dec 2013)

He can only go downhill? Should add an engine to go uphill.


----------



## lindseyroush (31 Dec 2013)

are you kidding me! This is SUPER DUPER MEGA AWESOME! If all bikes were like these, men.

uusia netticasinoita


----------

